# Polk PSW10 vs Velodyne VX-10



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Whic of these should i buy ?
my room is approx 15x 15 ft.
and budget low.

Polk PWS10
http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/individual/subwoofers/psw10/

Velodyne VX-10
http://www.velodyne.com/products/product.aspx?ID=8&sid=714v429c

Thnx !


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> Whic of these should i buy ? ...my room is approx 15x 15 ft...and budget low.


How low is your Budget??? 

I own the Velodyne VRP1000 ($260.00 at Circuit City) ... according to specifications is better than VX10,
I'm happy with this sub ... 

You need to consider your room size when choosing the sub, if you get it to small maybe you won't be happy with the sound ...My room is 9 x 18 x 8 (smaller than yours) and I have two subs (one in the front and one in the back) ... but every room is different and our listening habits too ... I like to feel all explosions, crashes, bombs, etc. ... :bigsmile::bigsmile:

You can try one, and if your not satisfied and later on your budget allow you ... you can get another or something bigger ... :yes::yes:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Infinity PS10 $180
Infinity PS210 $200
Infinity PS212 $300

The Infinity PS210 is a better subwoofer than either the Polk PSW10 or Velodyne VX-10. More power, deeper bass reproduction.
http://www.infinitysystems.com/home...SU&ser=PSS&Language=ENG&Region=USA&Country=US


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We offer the Velodyne VRP1000 at the Shack Store for $244.

And the Infinity PS210 is less that that.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I have owned my Velodyne powered sub for 6 years and it plays like new. I think it produces great sound for the price.


----------

